# Toybox Nano Pack Released



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2020)

Hey Guys

We just released the *Nano Pack!* 

The pack features over 500 ultra high-quality, low CPU blocks designed for modern sound design.

*Features include:*

500 Small, low CPU blocks for unlimited flexibility
Infinite Linear Oversampling (ILO) used for waveshapers, samplers, wavetables and oscillators (ILO is a DSP technique that greatly reduces aliasing distortion for an extremely clean/analog sound)
Flexible audio-rate modulations; every control has it’s own modulation input
34 oscillator blocks utilising analog modelling, wavetable, additive, modal synthesis, physical modelling, oscillator stacking, phase distortion and more!
76 high quality effects blocks including blocks for saturation, wave-folding, dynamics, spectral effects, vintage and modern reverbs, grain cloud, convolution and more!
26 filter block utilising ultra high quality ZDF algorithms, including equalisers, comb filters, morphing filters, vintage modelled filters (ladder, sallen-Key, OTA, diode)
Sampler blocks for granular and formant processing, drum hits, automatic sampling, buffer manipulations etc.
A suite of versatile sequencer blocks that can be combined for creative sequencing and routing of sounds. Sequencer types include: gate, note, euclidean, bit, repeat, roll etc.
A ‘position’ port is used to drive the sequencers, which means you can control the playback position of any sequencer using any signal in your rack, for very complex and experimental sequencer patches. Use modulation or audio signals to drive sequencers or feed audio signals back to the position input to stutter and glitch playback
‘Position Splitter’ and ‘Position Effects’ blocks can be used to divide and modify the signals driving the sequences in different ways, modifying patterns for musical variation
Over 300 utility blocks covering everything from input and output, MIDI, OSC, scopes and meters, recording, clocks, ramps, maths etc.
Maths functions, tables, arrays, build your own oscillators or filters just using blocks
Open up any block and modify it, while it’s being used (full Reaktor required)
Powerful snapshot system built into every block. Snapshots can be morphed and selected from an input port, or selected and edited globally by using MIDI and OSC
A set of blocks for use with the Tidal Cycles live coding environment

*The pack can be used without limitations with the free Reaktor Player* (no need for full Reaktor)

*INTRO PRICE $45.00* (normal price $64)

More information is available on the Toybox website:

www.toyboxaudio.com

David


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 2, 2020)

Customer #1!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 2, 2020)

Q: is there a reason to keep the free CE pack, for people who get the full pack?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Customer #1!


 Whoop!



doctoremmet said:


> Q: is there a reason to keep the free CE pack, for people who get the full pack?



No, you can delete the free CE pack


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 2, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Whoop!
> 
> 
> 
> No, you can delete the free CE pack


Thanks. This is an incredible package!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks. This is an incredible package!


Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2020)

Also, just a reminder, *The pack can be used without limitations with the free Reaktor Player *(no need to own full Reaktor).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2020)

Here's a video we just did, showing how to connect up a sequencer block, and then distorting and flipping around the 'position' signal that drives the sequencer's playback position:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2020)

Here's a handy cheatsheet showing some basic functions of the Nano Pack blocks:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2020)

Here's a cheatsheet showing the anatomy of a Nano Pack sequencer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2020)

Here's another cheatsheet demonstrating how to build a wavetable synth with the Toybox Nano Pack.

You can download the Rack here:





__





ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2020)

Here’s a cheatsheet showing a simple workflow to globally control snapshots using the Nano Pack from your DAW.

You can use the snapshots to quickly create variations of a sound or patch, and then recall and sequence these variations for different sections of a composition.

The example in the cheatsheet is using Logic Pro, but you can easily apply the same technique to Ableton Live or any other DAW. 

You can also select, duplicate and clear snapshots from your MIDI controller for live jamming.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2020)

There's a new Discord server for Reaktor Blocks here:

https://discord.gg/WFryAcnUfu

And the general Reaktor server is here:

https://discord.gg/3CfU8a6


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2020)

Here's a new cheatsheet showing a patch that captures the input of the rack into a buffer, and then re-synthesizes it using the Nano Pack 'Additive Oscillator'.

You can download the patch here (requires the full Nano Pack):

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/13949/


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 20, 2020)

These are great! The other day I got the U-he Bazille Cookbook expansion, with a great PDF booklet, describing all the patches. I would love to see something similar for these cheatsheets for the Nano modules.

Edit: I am a huge fan of your latest release, and I did not want to sound ungrateful. This is mere enthusiasm for what you have going on at the moment. Just to clarify that I appreciate these cheatsheets immensely


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 20, 2020)

https://uhedownloads-heckmannaudiogmb.netdna-ssl.com/manuals/soundsets/bazille/The_Bazille_Cookbook_ReadMe.pdf


----------



## Markrs (Dec 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> https://uhedownloads-heckmannaudiogmb.netdna-ssl.com/manuals/soundsets/bazille/The_Bazille_Cookbook_ReadMe.pdf


That looks awesome thanks @doctoremmet sadly I don't have Bazille


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 20, 2020)

Markrs said:


> That looks awesome thanks @doctoremmet sadly I don't have Bazille


I have this weird fascination for FM synthesis. So Bazille is the only U-he synth I own. As tempted as I am to get Hive 2 in the current sale, I think I am going to be strong and resist. *) The cookbook is FUN when loading up the patches (which I did get). So something like this for Reaktor racks would be awesome. The Nano pack turns out to be one of the coolest (synth related) investments I have made in a long time.

*) also: waiting for Tracktion F ‘Em.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 20, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> 500 Small, low CPU blocks for unlimited flexibility


Because this turns out to be 100% TRUE. Which is very inspiring


----------



## Markrs (Dec 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I have this weird fascination for FM synthesis. So Bazille is the only U-he synth I own. As tempted as I am to get Hive 2 in the current sale, I think I am going to be strong and resist. *) The cookbook is FUN when loading up the patches (which I did get). So something like this for Reaktor racks would be awesome. The Nano pack turns out to be one of the coolest (synth related) investments I have made in a long time.
> 
> *) also: waiting for Tracktion F ‘Em.


Will give them a try, however I am yet to try Reaktor out, currently going through Syntorial to improve my ability to use synths.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 20, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Will give them a try, however I am yet to try Reaktor out, currently going through Syntorial to improve my ability to use synths.


Reaktor is an entire universe. I have long succeeded not entering the modular rabbithole, but 2020 is the year I was no longer able to resist. So racks sounded like the most “viable” option and once you say Reaktor Racks, sooner or later you end up in Toybox land  and boy does their stuff offer a LOT. Thanks Toybox! ❤


----------



## Markrs (Dec 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Reaktor is an entire universe. I have long succeeded not entering the modular rabbithole, but 2020 is the year I was no longer able to resist. So racks sounded like the most “viable” option and once you say Reaktor Racks, sooner or later you end up in Toybox land  and boy does their stuff offer a LOT. Thanks Toybox! ❤


Might be a bit odd but the modular I am currently learning is Drambo on iOS which is a modular groove box (I can sit on the coach with the iPad learning this, which is great), which is really powerful (can now host AUv3, and a payed addon to use Wavetables, including Serum ones). Plus there are a couple of YouTubers that have made really extensive tutorials for it.




This one has quite a bit of music created with Drambo:


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 20, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Might be a bit odd but the modular I am currently learning is Drambo on iOS which is a modular groove box (I can sit on the coach with the iPad learning this, which is great), which is really powerful (can now host AUv3, and a payed addon to use Wavetables, including Serum ones). Plus there are a couple of YouTubers that have made really extensive tutorials for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have Cubasis and Synthmaster One on my iPhone (mostly for field recording purposes and casual sketching). Oh, and a couple of SWAM instruments for my Roli too. This looks promising! Thanks!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I have Cubasis and Synthmaster One on my iPhone (mostly for field recording purposes and casual sketching). Oh, and a couple of SWAM instruments for my Roli too. This looks promising! Thanks!


Give it a look as it is a bit shocking how much this can do. AUM is also great on iOS as is Fugue Machine, alongside a library from Decent Samples (many free) sound amazing. The only thing missing for me on iOS is decent sample libraries or a more full version of the SWAM instruments. Should add that I you can get instruments via UVI Beathawk, which is currently half price as is the instruments (they have full orchestra sections, jazz and world instruments, each pack contains, presets, samples and loops/phrases)

Apologies to [email protected] for the digression


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi Guys! I hope you are having a great Christmas holiday! below is another cheatsheet showing how to build a simple drum rack with kick, snare and percussion sounds, using the Toybox Nano Pack.

You can download the patch here (requires the full Nano Pack) -->

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/13959/

If you don't have the Nano Pack you can download the free Nano Pack Community Edition, available on the site (we are also currently running a Boxing Day sale with 30% off all packs and bundles) -->

www.toyboxaudio.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2020)

Here's a free block you can use to 'roll your own' Nano block:





__





ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com





An example block: 'Nano FM Synth' is included.

How to build your own custom block:

1. Open the ‘Nano Container’ block in ‘Ensemble Mode’ (full Reaktor 6.4 required).
2. Open the block by double clicking it’s icon in the structure view.
3. Build a rack for your custom block inside the ‘Nano Container’, using any other blocks (for example from the free 'Nano Pack Community Edition)'.
4. Connect the ‘Input’, ‘Output’, and ‘Knob’ ports to various place in your rack.
5. Delete any unused ports.
6. Label the knobs by dragging up and down in the area under the knobs.
7. Rename the ‘Nano Container’ block and save it as a new instrument in your ‘User Blocks’ folder. Your block is now ready to use in your own racks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2021)

A free Nano Pack 'Boom Synth' block:





__





ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com





(The block was built using the 'Container' block above.)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2021)

Here's a new free 'Nano Block' -->

Wavetable Synth - a synth block based on the Nano Pack Wavetable Oscillator, download it here:





__





ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com





You can add your own wavetables by using the Sample Map Editor (small waveform button at the top of the Reaktor window).

The block was built the 'Container' block --> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/13961/

So you can open it in Ensemble view to view and edit the rack / blocks that it uses.


----------

